# RS antennas $ 4.97 !!



## KY_Bill (Jul 25, 2002)

I went to the local Radio Shack in Florence KY looking for the VU210 that was said to be cleared out for $ 10.00. 
First off, the antenna was not $ 10.00, it was $ 4.97! 
That Shack didnt have the antenna, though the Cherry Grove RS ( Eastgate area of Cinci) had one, and Mount Washington and Northgate Mall. 
The Florence RS store DID have a VU110 XR for ...$ 4.97 !!!UNADVERTISED closeout sale. 
So you might wish to check out your local Radio Shack Stores for the VU 110XR,VU210 and what ever other outdoor antenna they might have, for that price Its worth it, even if you cant put up antennas outside, use the attic.
Remember you have to go to the stores and ask them to look in the back, this won't be in a ad in a paper.
WLKY 32 Louisville KY comes in real nice now all the time! They cover KY news from around the state better than the Cincinnati stations. IMO


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

RS Antennas are crap.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

i'm not getting up on a soapbox for Radio Shack, but i believe a lot of their equipment is OEM. Does anyone know the manufacturer of their antennas, then we could also label those antennas as crap.:hi:


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

FWIW I read in another forum somewhere that most of the RS antennas are made by Channel Master.

I have had a RS antenna on my house for about 7 years now and have had no trouble with it. Of course it has only rained about a dozen times since then. About the only weather we get is the occasional fog and seasonal gusty winds up to about 40-50 mph or so.

When I put it up I sprayed it with clear laquer (about $0.99 at Wal-Mart). Some professional installer told me years ago that it will help keep a cheap antenna from getting those oxidation bumps on it. And so far it has worked for me!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Personally I think its unfair to say one antenna is crap, it all depends were you live. I used to use those $40 rabbit ears from Philips that Walmart sells. They work wonderful on my moms TV in the living room but I cant get anything on them 60 feet away in my bedroom. Wheater it's Trek, Terk clips ons, RS, channel master or whoever, the number one factor on how an antenna works for you is geographic location, and how well your antenna is tweaked, It only takes a few inches to ruin perfect reception. (I know this from experience).


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I have one of those Philips rabbit ears on my computer. It's worthless sitting on my computer, but I set it up in my closet and it works okay!


----------

